# 3 ??? Please



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

I am new to riding Grizzlys so I have a few question for you guys. I have a 2012 700 -.- I mostly ride 40 mud ..40 water and a little trails. 1st are they bad on rad. clogging, do I need to relocate radiator ? Do I need any work on clutch ( springs-shims-etc. ) to run 29.5 x10x12 outlaws . Last...any help/hints on snorkling it with this weird airbox lid. Thanx


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Some of the grizzly owners will chime in but I'm sure you'll need some clutch springs to turn them as good as you would want in the mud. But if you ride mud I'd recommend relocating the radiator. And I'm not sure on the snorkeling but I know someone will be glad to share


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

you will need to do clutching. as far as snorkeling I've yet to see a system I like that I feel breathes adequately. my buddy has a grizzly 700 that we are going to snorkel this year I believe.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

There's a guy in Meridian, MS that sells clutch sheaves for grizzlies. Do a google search for Hunterworks clutch sheaves and you will find him. He does good stuff with grizzlies and rhinos. Good guy to deal with too.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

You may want to check out a site called grizzly central i believe is the name my brother has learned lots from it he has done a clutch mod and the guys on there seem very helpful/knowledgeable i will ask him the exact name of the site and post it for ya.


----------

